# OBD II Code Reader & reset



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

All, 

I've had my GTO for a little over 1 year now. Three times I've had the car start up in Safety Mode, reduced performance and check engine light on. 

First time, it reset itself after I drove a few miles and restarted the car. Second time, I went to dealer and it was "accelerator stuck". They reset the code and it has never happened again. Third time, I drove about 10 miles in safety mode, restarted the car next morning and check engine was still on but no safety mode, drove 10 miles, retarted the car again and everything is cleared out. I've also had an ABS failure detected three times in the last year. After recycling the engine it also clears itself. 

I understand that some codes clear themselves after a while without a repeat. The car computer is simply too smart for itself...I truely believe that HAL controls my GTO, not me. 

Now my question. We put an OBD II code reader on the car and it errrors out and can not read the engine code. I'm thinking...I'm going to be PISSED if I'm on a trip and the car comes up in Safety Mode, Reduced Performance and I'm stuck until a dealer can read and clear the code. I want to purchase an OBD II reader that will work with our GTO's. This way I can either clear the code or at least know the severity of the problem and if I need to get to a dealer right away or not. Can anyone recommend a reader that is proven to work? Also, best pricing if possible. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Does anyone own or know anything about scanguageII? Check it out at: www.scanguage.com


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

2nd request. 60+ folks have looked at this. Does nobody know about code readers and reset?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

never seen them for autos before only for my big truck
will try to get u some info though


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

don't know if this helps but seems that most folks are using 
autotap.com
auterraweb.com

also obd-2.com
digimoto.com
all claim to work on gto


----------



## wills (Sep 6, 2006)

Try this which is what I do to reset CE light on my V70R (have not had it yet on GTO). Remove both the positive and negative battery terminals and hold them togeather for 30-60 seconds. This discharges the capacitors and clears codes which should erase CE light.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks willis. I have also heard that disconnecting the battery cable will clear the check engine. If on restart the problem persists, the light will come back on. 

nagoat, I checked the web sites out you provided. I'd rather just have a code reader unit I can plug in, read the code, identify what the problem is and reset it if not a significant one. I know you can buy readers at auto parts store. I had a buddy once who hooked his up (not sure which brand) and it read properly, but the engine code had already reset itself by then so it said no codes. I'll contact him and find out more details of the unit he uses.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

You need to be sure your OBDII reader/scanner will talk the CAN bus protocol. Not all of them do that.

John.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

http://www.dashhawk.com

That is what you need,, just got mine and it is great!! you can reset with that...


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Bergenfelter, Thanks Flyer469, Thanks all. 

Hey Flyer, did you find anywhere good to mount your unit? Will it fit in the tray behind the shifter?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Watch the thread,, i found the PERFECT place to mount mine... no screwing or anything,,,Ill try to upload the picture where i put it and with details...


----------

